# Sun Sun Halide on 6x2x2



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi there.

Just bought a sun sun halide pendant with 3x150w 5000k metal halide globes and 2x40w T-8 fluros, and am using it over my 6x2x2 tank. 
450+80=530w for about 650 liters

_Question is_; Should I keep the fluros on for a 8-10 hour period and the halides for 3-5 hours in the middle, to simulate equatorial conditions. Or just leave em all on for the full photo period?


What difference on growth will either of these options make?


----------

